# Using iframes in a photoshop layout



## itsfun (Dec 14, 2006)

hey guys i'm tryin to put an iframe in the center of my webpage but i'm not sure how to do it i made my whole layout in photoshop and i sliced my links and everything but should i make a slice for the iframe and if so what do i make the link as i tried to put the iframe tag in the center but it goes to the bottom

thanks in advance folks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You really should avoid using frames if possible.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Here is the HTML code for an inline frame. All you would need to do is replace coming_soon.htm with your page information.

Your browser does not support inline frames or is currently configured not to display inline frames.


----------

